# Help:TV Tuner card able to record DTH programs(home use only)



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pls Tell me some brands which allows the recording of progs from Sky or Dishnet etc for home use.what capability does the card needs to have to record DTH channels? Digital or Analog Card?also the prce range .Thank you.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 9, 2008)

In Linux or Windows? Regardless I think any TV Tuner will do for recording DTH programs. Isn't its output the Coaxial type of cable?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 9, 2008)

@Praka

any card would do, basically, Pinnacle and winfast cards are more pupuler and availavle in india with price tag between Rs. 2000/- to 2500/- incl all TAX...

but I dont have much information about their driver support for Linux distro... so for you my suggestion is rather the price concentration should be in finding the right model which comes with proper driver support for the Linux flavour you use


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

instead of paying 2k for a tv tuner card, try to get Dish TV's VGA settop box.

You can connect this settop box to your PC and watch TV without any extra hardware like tv tuner card. 
Rs.4150 for entier package.

dishtvindia.in/static/vga.htm
there is an offer. Pay 5k and get 1yr subscription.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ I think it doesnt support recording..


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ I think it doesnt support recording..




YES it doesn't support any type of recording.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

^I hope pinnacle one is good.i am confused with the digital and analog versions  with Sky or Dishnet giving digital output,I suppose a digital card will be more useful?any recommendations.budget is upto 2.5K


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok.thx finalized for leadtek one if available here.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 12, 2008)

did you do the recording... which model did you buy.. what price.. i wanna buy the same thing you did...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^yes for recording from *sun* dth for personal use.actually i asked this here for my uncle who is the principal of a famous college here.today we went to Ernakulam and brought a pinnacle pctv (?) something with Vista compatible sticker!i searched for this in pinnacle site and not found!  brought for Rs 2000/- including everything.

leadtek ones were not available and the guy there told to not go for intex ones,also available is pixelview tuner card for 1.5K.
no leadtek ones were available  but this pinnacle card is really goood!go for it!1 yr gurantee. 

this card got stereo recording,FM recording etc.i have to wait for the news later this week.
pixelview,frontech,intex etc cheap ones are available for around 1000 rupees.


edit:OK.I Think below one is what we bought!and the price they are asking is 2800+ 

@solomonpaulraj:compare between leadtek and pinnacle:

pinnacle pctv 50i:
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...&prrfnbr=10030357&menbr=38477&frompg=Pinnacle

leadtek Winfast TV 2000 XP Global
*www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=387


----------



## axxo (Jan 12, 2008)

i suppose any analog TV card would do it...myself using compro videomate card to record videos from tata sky..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^thx aXXo.BTW,how is the quality?this pinnacle pc50i got divx support and all.also is this card able to record stereo audio from dth receiver  now my uncle is gonna cursing me if it does not work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif
and i want to know how did u plugin the a/v plugs?or are u using the analog single ohm pin?


----------



## axxo (Jan 12, 2008)

^ yes the Tuner card can accept three modes of Input(Normal Anolog(cable TV signal), S-Video & Composite)...

Composite cable will be provided with the digicomp that sends video signal from digicomp(receiver) to TV or PC TV Tuner card Input.
Now as far as the Audio is concerned..The O/p of receiver is stereo..but the card accepts single input through LINE IN...
So its up to us to use either mono input or a Two-One Multiplex cable to convert the stereo to mono and then send that to PC LINE IN.

The quality of Video is very good..I recommend encoding in MPEG 2(DVD) then use virtualdub or any preferred video tool & later convert to whatever format ....


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^OK;thank you very much!


----------

